# I miss you Kai!



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's been one year since Kai died. One year since a very bright and joyful light went out on this earth. One year since I've had no crazy tri-colored boy full of beans running around my house. One year since I've laughed at his silly, creative games. One year since I've watched him run and jump and enjoy life to its fullest. One year since your adoring and adorable face stared up into mine. 

Kai had one speed: super fast. He loved to run and play and he was full of nervous energy so we did a lot of running and playing. For his first birthday I took him and Chama up to my cousins' farm outside Toronto. There are many miles of hiking trails around there and Kai loved to hike. He would race ahead on the trail and then turn on a dime, race back, circle around Chama and I, and then race ahead again. His recall was rocket-like. I called and he came, instantly. That morning we set out for a hike on a new trail. It was a beautiful day and both dogs were very happy to be out in the country. Kai was doing his usual patterns and ran out ahead (about 100 feet) and around a bend. I heard a brake screech and thump and then suddenly realized I couldn't see/hear him. This all happened very quickly. He was there and then he was gone. I started to scream and Chama and I started to run. Kai had followed the trail out into the road (the fence gate was missing, which I didn't realize) and run straight across it, just as a car was coming. He was killed instantly. I have never in my life felt such acute pain as I did in that moment I realized he was gone. Chama and I almost got run over because I was standing in the middle of the road screaming. He left life the way he lived it, going full speed ahead. 

This is how I'll always remember you, so full of life:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ruth, My sympathies to you on this sad anniversary. I thought Kai was one of the coolest dogs on here, and when he passed, I felt I knew him thru this board. I never knew how he died, always thought that was maybe the way it went. I remember your pics of his final hike and crossing a bridge. I hope he is happily welcoming all the special ones who seem to be leaving here much too soon...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here he is, at the bridge, and jumping a style on the day before he died. He was always looking back and waiting for me. He had already jumped the style but Chama and I weren't quick enough to come over so he jumped back to make sure we were coming.



























And here he is waiting for his beloved Piggy to dry on the line. He carried Piggy everywhere with him from the moment he came out of his crate until he went in to bed at night.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

What a touching tribute! I share your grief and pray for peace for both of you.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awww kai, sitting all nice for his piggy...
he'll always live on in our hearts


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree what a wonderful tribute. So sorry Ruth, he was gorgeous and looked like alot of fun.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

this post makes me cry. what a darlling.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I know everyone always loved Kai pictures so here are a few more. 

Chasing his tail (a daily activity)










Playing who's the biggest polar bear with his bf Cocoa










Playing chase with his other bf Yoda










Sleeping with some of his stuffies


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a very handsome boy he was. I am so sorry he was killed @ such an early age. Cherish your memories. Thank-you for sharing his story and pictures.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Ruth such a hard day for you. I am so sorry, ((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Awww...Ruth I am so sorry. The pain dulls but never really goes away.

Seeing Kai's picture again made me so sad







Such a unique boy.

{{{{HUGS}}}} </span>


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Kai was a good looking dog, & I love his unique coloring. 
His life was way too short, but it seems like he lived it to the fullest while he was here. 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Tears & headache to start my day............









This is so very touching & Kai was sure a handsome boy !









So sorry about your tragic loss


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Such a tragic loss, Ruth. I'm so sorry this beautiful boy had to go way before he should have. I always loved your stories about him. He had such spirit!

Accidents can happen in a split second. We live next to a park, but all we have to do is cross from the side of our house to the park - it's a dead end, so no traffic. I was in the park with Murphy and Sam a few weeks ago. Murphy is nearly 17 and has never left my side. She knows her way back home (which is only about 30 yards). She was being a goof in the park, running in circles and took off for our yard. I started after her and before I knew it she ran right out in the middle of the street and a truck had stopped for her. Thank God he was driving so slow. She's deaf, so trying to call her back is useless. Then she just stood there and looked around. I was so grateful to this guy, because most of the time the kids come flying down the street. She's never even stepped off the sidewalk before. So she's not off leash in the park now at all.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a nice tribute, Ruth. Kai was such a beautiful and sweet boy. I didn't realize that he died from being hit by a car. That must have been so traumatic for you. I'm so sorry. But now he's running free, along with Dena, our Sheba, and so many of the other wonderful dogs who have graced our lives and who are no longer with us.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am glad you felt strong enough to share Kai's story with us! He was a beautiful dog- I like the markings on his face.

Stay strong and continue to remember the rays of sunshine he brought to you.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Ruth, 
Thank you for sharing the photos with us. I will never forget Kai. He was such sweet active boy. I still remember when he came into my home at 7-10 days old along with his mom (Kelsey) and his 6 siblings and bottle feeding all of them.
I am so glad that he found his forever home with you. That is where he belonged.
He will always have a special place in my heart.

Here is a photo of him when he was so young. This is the day he arrived in my home.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry. He was an adorable boy, looked so full of life! 

I lost a beautiful blond boy on 9/11/01, he was also hit by a car after jumping out of the back seat of my car to chase a cat. It's a sad day for the country and I feel petty everytime I cry for that beautiful boy on that sad sad day.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG Ruth, I remember you saying at the time that it was too painful to talk about how he died. I can't imagine how awful you must have felt at that moment. How sad that his sweet wild life was cut so short.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ruth: I can't believe it has been one year. I just wanted to echo what everyone else is saying - what I great tribute to Kai! We can all tell from the pictures how happy Kai was with you and how much you loved him. I am so sorry he had to leave you way before it was time. Darcy


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ruth,
I'm so sorry about the loss of Kai. He was one AWESOME boy. What a wonderful tribute to him. He surely deserved it. Wish he was still around today. I loved having him around. He had a special place in my heart from the beginning.

RIP Kai


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I always enjoyed seeing pictures of Kai. He always looked like he was having a blast and I love his unique coloring. His death was certainly tragic and I can't even imagine how hard it must have been. Rest in Peace, handsome Kai.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Ruth this brought tears to my eyes for you and Kai. I cant say enough (and even words arent adequate) of how sorry I am for you both. I can only imagine what a hole he left in your heart. Thank you for giving him such a wonderful life while he was with you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone, for your kind and supportive words. Kai really was a colorful character and when he died it was like a very bright light went out. Even though we only got to spend 5 months together I am very grateful for the time and have many wonderful memories. I also learned a lot from him in that short time, about fearful, high drive dogs. He had come so very far in the little time we had together and I was looking forward to watching him grow in every way. 

Losing a dog so suddenly and so tragically was extremely hard for me and I couldn't have gotten through that time without all of your support. Stories like Kai's and Dena's really do show that you never know what will happen so please love your animals/people with all of your heart.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is true-sadly. 

I was so happy when Sharon offered to foster that group-they really were a sad bunch. Murphy went to get them-and I got to help temperament test them and thought they were teeny little cuties! 

We are all so lucky everyday when things DON'T happen to our four legged friends. They are like perma-toddlers, able to move around but not able to understand consequences. And just like toddlers, we cannot always catch them when they fall. 

I wish that wasn't the case. I am very sorry about Kai, but very happy that he had such a wonderful life.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember reading about Kai, and then when you lost him. He was one fantastic, fun loving, incredible dog. He was so lucky to have so much love from his human even though he walked a short journey on this earth. I am so very glad you shared these pictures again, thank you for sharing him with us, and allowing us to love him too. Hugs to you and your great heart for giving him such a wonderful life.


----------

